# 2 Green Anoles and 1 Green Treefrog



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am going to get a couple of green anoles (lizards) and a green tree frog. i do not have any experience with reptiles or amphibians. i was wondering if anybody has any experience with anoles and/or tree frogs that they would like to share. i have a 30 gallon tank that i was thinking about converting to a terrarium. i was wondering how to set up the terrarium and what type of floor (substrate) to use and if any tips were available for their care. i have aquarium gravel that i was thinking of using but im not sure if that would be suitable. otherwise i was thinking of having a dirt floor and having live plants in there that can stand a humid environment.

please please please if you have any info. even if its just how to clean the terrarium out, please post it. :dunno:

Thanks so much


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

We had wild green anoles in Georgia. I would think just a dirt floor with maybe a few scattered leaves would be natural. Lots of wood to climb in and most of our low plants had really big leaves they could hide in. I hope that helps.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

THANK YOU! i will keep this in mind. if anybody else has anything to add please feel free to do so. THANKS AGAIN LizbethDawn.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Sent you a PM


----------

